# Forum Home Renovation Waterproofing  waterstop angle not tall enough, please help.

## breakerboy2000

Hello, so I've had someone come in and do the mortar bed last week, and I have started to tile the floor of the bathroom, only about 5-6mm of the angle is showing through the bed, the the mortar bed in the shower area didnt really have enough fall to the linear drain, so i have had to create some more with the tiles, in doing this I have had to pack out the tiles above the angle. i have layed about 8 tiles so far.. is this a major issue or will be down the track? should i rip up the tiles and start again? i am thinking now I could of stuck another smaller angle on top which would give me the height i needed without compromising the watertight barrier. 
thank you for any advice

----------


## barney118

the standard for a hobless shower is 5mm protruding above the tile, I can only suggest somehow up the tiles, cut into the tile bed and expose the waterproof install a new angle waterproof again somehow joining to existing.

----------


## phild01

Maybe you are using a frameless shower?  If so the standard calls for extended waterproofing beyond the shower area and this should take care of the issue.  If a standard shower then yes the angle should be above but I don't think you will have an issue provided the waterproofing against the wall has been extended into the bathroom area.  Whatever you do don't grout the tile gap above the angle but fill the void with polyurethane so moisture doesn't bridge over it to the floor in general. 
Do you have a pic of the waterproofing near the angle?

----------


## breakerboy2000

Yes I told the water proofer it would be an unenclosed only with one glass panel. 
I think 50mm angle would have been ideal rather than 40, that is a good idea with the poly, also I will get the panel put just inside of the angle, wp did all wall floor corners,  
You can see the angle after the bed is down, it is only just above  
Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk

----------


## phild01

It's the bedding that carries moisture the worst and from the photos things are adequate.  Sure your compliance has been compromised but there is no way I would interfere with what has been done.  My thought at this stage is to get some 1.6mm flat aluminium and carefully overlap and bond it to what is there with polyurethane.  You can scratch down into the bedding enough if the flat bar you get is too wide. I would attach it to the inside of the existing angle/shower side and not cut the waterproofing.  The polyurethane will stick well, use generously.  Plenty of stationery bull clips might help hold things tight. 
I don't see this as a major problem to be worried about.

----------


## phild01

Sorry, I did not see the comments you made when looking at the pics.  If you have an unenclosed shower then waterproofing requirements are different and your waterproofer should have made sure he was complying.  From memory I think you are required to extend the waterproofing 1.5m away from the shower head.  Someone else may better advise.  The safest is to waterproof the whole area of a small bathroom,my preference.

----------


## breakerboy2000

I wish I did that before laying the tiles, I don't think I have room to put another strip in but I can see the angle between the tiles, I will probably go as you suggested and poly from the inside of the angle to the top of the tiles and should act as an extension.  The shower area is 1.5m x 1m he said the floor didn't need full wp because its a slab, I know 1.5m from shower rose us standard, not sure why he didn't do that though  
Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk

----------


## phild01

Yes, slab is different.  Good that the drain is where it is.  A friend installed theirs on the opening side and the water actually flows into as well as past the drain into the main area.  Ill thought out! 
When the glass goes in, keep it on the tile as much as possible so the silicone can bond with the shower side tiles rather than relying on it connecting with the polyurethane fill line.  With care I think all will be ok.

----------


## anangia

I am in the process of bathroom reno and my shower area is 1200mm long and 900mm wide. Initially I was also planning to put the linear grate (with tile insert) at the opening side. I have a 900mm linear grate and was planning to have it the entire width of the shower with wall on one side and glass panel on the other. 
However after reading your post (phil), it seems it is best I do what breakerboy2000 has done. I am now more keen on upgrading the linear grate to 1200mm long and putting it exactly like breakerboy2000's setup (alongside the wall). I was always suspicious about putting the linear grate at the opening side. 
PM
breakerboy2000: keep some pics coming as I am interested to see how your setup comes along. I have a very similar setup to yours.

----------


## breakerboy2000

We got our drain from creative drains, and had to get it custom to fit the outlet position, they make them with floor and wall flashings for the tiles to sit on, my opinion they look better than the ones that sit just off the wall  
I lined up my tiles with the shower angles, I think its working out so far  
But like I mentioned earlier, 50mm angle would have been best, you can see here I have had to build tiles up past the angle and still only achieving minimum fall.    
Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk

----------


## anangia

Looking good breakerboy2000. Keep up the good work. I wish I could do the tiling bit myself. Tiling and rendering is the only bit I left for the pros. 
I very much like the idea of flashing on the linear grate. How much did you end up paying for your linear grate (how long is it)? Wish my linear grate off the shelf had the flashing. 
Keep the pics coming.

----------


## breakerboy2000

thanks anangia, i dont mind giving the tiling ago but it would be nice to have a tiler.  this is our only bathroom in the house, so we have been living elsewhere for about 2 months now, it will be good to get back in. 
the drain was about $1000 with shipping from melb, very expensive i know, this had a lot of things custom to suit, which we couldnt really change, an earlier quote we received from them for everything standard, and any length was about 6-800bucks, this one is 1500mm long to fit in our 1.5 x 1m shower.

----------


## anangia

Cricky! Feel your pain buddy.  
I went home last night and tried to redo the new layout (linear grate alongside the wall). Unfortunately it is not going to work out as I have a brick wall and concrete slab and making a hole so close to the wall is not going to happen. I am now thinking of putting the linear grate on the other side - alongside the glass panel. Wonder how that will look and if anyone has done it before! 
Keep going man. Hope you were able to lay more tiles.

----------


## breakerboy2000

Yes I will get through it soon enough, our place is a brick veneer as well and the drain runs a along an external wall, as long as you can get the outlet pipe about 80mm or closer to the wall, but do what ever works for your situation, good luck mate  
Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk

----------


## woodchip

Looks like plenty of fall to this layman. We did a similar bathroom in a previous house, but without the long grate, we did have the entire slab area in the wet area waterproofed, but probably could have saved the $200 as our fears of water going everywhere & out past the glass panel was unfounded, it didn't get wet outside at all...with care, a towel placed as a bath towel would take care of any drips as you stepped out. The WP'er said we could install an aluminium angle/profile from the end of the glass panel to the wall, on top of the tiles/waterstop angle if we had issues of water running out, but we never needed it, cheers

----------

